# "Saw II"



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Saw II is getting closer. A little less than 27 days now (opens on OCtober 28th). You can get more info at http://www.saw2.com


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't wait


----------

